# Werkspasswort Wago 750-849 Web-Based-Management



## xinix (12 Juni 2011)

Moin,

kennt jemand von Euch das Werks-Passwort für die Unterpunkte im Web-Based-Management eines Wago Controller ( 750-849 ) ?

Die Wago Site für eventuelle Hilfe ist derzeit nicht erreichbar wegen Wartungsarbeiten...

Danke!


----------



## xinix (12 Juni 2011)

xinix schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kennt jemand von Euch das Werks-Passwort
> 
> Danke!


 

Jo, Danke ! Habs durch versuchen dann doch noch rausbekommen! 

BN: admin
PW: wago


----------



## Matze001 (12 Juni 2011)

Genau, Werkseinstellungen sind:

guest, user, admin und das Passwort wago.

Grüße

Marcel


----------

